# Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 Box-Pressed Lonsdale Cigar Review - Best of the Micro Batches



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 Box-Pressed Lonsdale Cigar Review - Best of the Micro Batches*

I've tried them all and this is my favorite. Love the box press. Easy draw. Peppery leather taste. Great smoke.

Read the full review here: Gurkha Micro-Batch Liga TPB-1 Box-Pressed Lonsdale Cigar Review - Best of the Micro Batches


----------

